# Post Your Arts and Crafts Holiday Items for sale Here



## Debby - LB (Nov 13, 2012)

*This topic is for miniature horse talk members to list photos and short text about the handmade art and craft items they offer for sale.*

*Please read*:

*List items that you personally make and offer for sale. **Don't mention price, terms, options, taking orders, shipping, availability etc. in your post. If you have many items, limit the photos and combine items into one reply here only. NO links to sales or photo sites within your posts.*

*Please post no questions about the listed items here -contact the seller directly.*

*Those interested can make contact via private message or email ONLY (**not on this topic)** by using the members profile - so make sure your contact information within your profile is correct. **please don't put contact information **in **your post.** Thank you for reading and obeying these rules.*










*Everyone please remember to visit our friends Christmas Stores!* 

 <== Click on Santa's hat!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 14, 2012)

What a great idea - thanks for creating this topic! I can't wait to see what people have made this year - we sure have a lot of talented people on this forum! Come on guys, let see what you're making!

Liz N.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2012)

I have crochet items





I have some new horse fleece that I will be making this week as the horse blankets always sell quickly and I finally found some new horse fleece.

Most of my blankets are baby size but can be made in couch throw size or even twin bed size for adults and teens.

Redneck baby camo blanket 32x30






Pink Cheetah Baby Blanket






I also make a lot of crochet hats in newborn to adult.











Crochet earwarmer/headbands

Newborn to adult






Bow Ties for your Dog or can be made into a hairband


----------



## Shari (Nov 18, 2012)

Mini Mare and foal






Mini running in the snow






British Top 2 ply yarn in Medium dark Blue with 35% tussah silk colors of blue, purple, pink and green, this is a luxury blend. 

This skein is of a varying thickness, from fingerling to almost a sport weight yarn.

This skein is 0.196kg or 6.91 oz's






*This Coopworth skein is more of a Fingering yarn and is 5.9 ounces.*

*Stitches per inch Approx 6-8 and recommended needles 2,3 and 4.*






*British Top* in Medium dark Blue with *35% tussah silk* colors of blue, purple, pink and green, this is a luxury blend. This is more of a medium bulky yarn






This skein of Yarn is from Coopworth. Heathered Taupe in color, two ply. It is known for its fairly fine, soft demi-luster wool. 

Can see the thickness of the yarn via the penny. 

This skein is more of a Fingering yarn and is 4.9 ounces and approx 376 yards.

Stitches per inch Approx 6-8 and recommended needles 2,3 and 4.

It has been rolled into a ball.

This is the second skein of two

*I also have other kinds of Yarn.*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 22, 2012)

I make decorated horseshoes - for home,barn,office decor


----------



## Mona (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, I LOVE those horseshoes!!!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2012)

I enjoy making jewelry and bead weaving. These are only a couple of the pieces I've added this year.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 24, 2012)

These are all great!!!! And Sterling, I LOVE you jewerly!!!!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW, LOVE that top piece Cheyenne!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 24, 2012)

Mona said:


> Oh, I LOVE those horseshoes!!!


Thank you Mona


----------



## barnbum (Dec 2, 2012)

I have several items for sale for you to consider for Christmas gifts!

This is my hottest selling item, the Talk-About Book! It comes with a page of suggestions/ideas to help caregivers use the book to develop vocabulary and creativity for children ages birth to 3 years! No two are alike.







Here are a few other items--a sampling of table toppers and/or wall hangings. Some photos show the top--but all are quilted and finished. Note--items may not look exactly like the ones showing--photos represent the design but every one is different.





I








Lap quilts:


----------



## Frankie (Dec 3, 2012)

I am impressed with them all, great work!!


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2012)

My latest thing I make is

*Here is a gorgeous hand molded ANGEL WINGS heart! I hand molded it and painted it 4 times and added gorgeous glitter. Hang them on your wall all year around! Or on your Christmas tree!*

*You can't see from the photos, but they are covered in glittery sparkles!*

*Here I've put a photo in it to show you that this can be a special way to display a loved one that now has their Angel wings.*

* *

*No two are exactly alike. I can make these in custom ways! They are 4" tall. *









*This shows how sparkly these are!*






*Also, I hand sculpt horse heads and make them into pins or boxes. The heads are only a few inches tall.*












*PLEASE CLICK ON THE LINKS BELOW! I'D LOVE FOR YOU TO SEE THE OTHER PRETTIES I MAKE!!!*






http://i1216.photobu...inis/THEpin.jpg

http://i1216.photobu.../Picture006.jpg

*I sculpted a little cat face (has WHISKERS!) and made a box for someone! *

http://i1216.photobu...is/100_3858.jpg

*I've also made other boxes. I hand sculpt and paint them.*

*I really enjoy working with my hands!*

*Even this cat pin! *

http://i1216.photobu...is/100_1887.jpg

http://i1216.photobu...is/100_1389.jpg

http://i1216.photobu.../Picture013.jpg

http://i1216.photobu.../Picture022.jpg

*And of course my many colors of show bows!!!!!!*

http://i1216.photobu...Ominis/gb-1.jpg

I so love seeing all the wonderful things you all make! So much talent here on LB!!!!!!!!





.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 15, 2012)

Everyone is just so talented! Loved looking at them all. Nice to say they are "Made in America"


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 18, 2012)

Karla, as always -- your quilts are stunning!!! Talk about true talent! WOW!!!!!





Liz N.


----------



## poodle lady (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a simple project -next year will do with real greenery


----------

